# Penuche, Char and Cinder



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Penuche is a young marked yellow satin buck who was only five weeks old when he was picked for breeding to two marked black does from tri litters. I didn't realize he was that young until the next week. So, now, at the grand old age of nine weeks, he has already sired two litters. The second litter was born yesterday; there are eight new pinkies sharing the nest. the doe that gave birth is pretty big, and has thick long fur, so I wasn't even sure she was preggers. What a lovely surprise!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are pix of Penuche's and Cinder's new litter. They are about five days old. The older babies are about two and a half weeks old.


This is the baby from the first litter that I thought was a sooty yellow; it's a marked satin cinnamon! So now I know that Penuche is A/a B/b P/p E/e and Cinder is a/a B/b E/e. Yes, I know I keep changing this part. For some reason I'm having a struggle with this part of the mousing. I guess I need to start doing this by chart.


This is the whole family.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

cute babies


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are all so cute! Love the satins.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I just fixed my last post after realizing I had put down the wrong genotype as cinnamon requires chocolate, so Penuche is A^vy A bb Pp. Duh!


----------

